#  > Engineering Entrance Exam Resources/Ask the Experts - For U.G. Entrance Exams >  > General Knowledge Resources & Related Discussions >  >  B Arch - RV Enginerring college or Manipal

## vineetg

For B Arch ----> I would like to know that which Engineering college is good between RVCE (RV College of engineering, Bangalore) and Manipal Engineering College (MIT) for B Arch ?  (I know RV is best for Enineering but don't know if that is true for B Arch too)

Which has better faculty and better placement? 
Is there any other Bangalore based college? 

Thanks in Advance





  Similar Threads: A T.B. Of Production Enginerring By P. C. Sharma For B Arch - Manipal or RVCE or BMS? Manipal Instt of Technology - Manipal University 2012 BTech Admissions Courses Offere Manipal Institute of Technology, Manipal 2011-2015 Batch Admissions | Placements, Fee Structure, Procedures Discussion AIEEE B.Arch 2008 Question Paper | AIEEE B.Arch Previous Year Question Paper

----------

